# Well I d turned 'em out...



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

I penned all my hens because I had a rooster on the yard that I didn't want them breeding to. I finally got around to putting him in a pen.
Turned out my girls today. Boy did they have fun. I hadda break up two fights, and keep an eye on them for a bit. But they are all OK now that they've got their peckin' order down. 
One would think that the dominant one would be the "granny" hen with spurs, but not here, the dominatrix turned out to be the younger Blue hen.
And she's daring any of the other hens and pullets to come within striking distance. But at the same time she's leaving herself open for a hawk attack. But she's killed a hawk before, so mabe she'll remember what she did.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The small ones can be quite intimidating when the need arises.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I have 10 broilers in a large pen, I occasionally let them out to free range( around the fenced in pool area with the ducks) the first time I let them out, it was the same, the biggest hen was definitely not at the top! It was so funny to see them interact with the ducks!!

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## dany500 (Oct 17, 2014)

He is right. The little ones can be truly scary when the need emerges.


----------

